# New: Coopers Brew Enhancer 3



## Feldon (17/2/16)

Interesting addition to the Coopers DIY line up, a new Brew Enhancer 3 (1 kg pack).

$9 on the Coopers website ($8.10 for Coopers Club members, and I guess will probably be similarly priced at places like Dan Murphy's).





Seems to be BE2 with higher percentage of light dry malt

Product description:

"Coopers Brew Enhancer 3 contains a high proportion of Light Dry Malt combined with dextrose and maltodextrin. The substantial quantity of Pale malt, maximises the malt character of your favourite brew whilst the dextrose and maltodextrin improve the mouthfeel and body, delivering a creamy head and avoiding any residual cidery flavours. The ultimate enhancer for all beer styles where a fuller flavour is desired."

http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-brew-enhancer-3-1kg.html


----------



## Grott (17/2/16)

Interesting, wonder what the increase in malt is, Enhancer 2 had 250gms, so probably 350gms. Any higher and you wouldn't buy the 500gm malt pack at the same price for this kilo one?


----------



## Feldon (17/2/16)

grott said:


> Interesting, wonder what the increase in malt is, Enhancer 2 had 250gms, so probably 350gms. Any higher and you wouldn't buy the 500gm malt pack at the same price for this kilo one?


You are probably right there. Unless (a this is just speculation on my part) Coopers are planning to increase the weight (and therefore price) of their Light Dry Malt pack from 500g to 1Kg. The BE3 would then sit comfortably one rung below.

Coopers doing a lot of changes of late incl. rebranding their Thomas Cooper range.

Edit: Also interesting is the admission by Coopers that the new BE3 will avoid "any residual cidery flavours". Is this the first time a major kit manufacturer has attributed a cause to what is commonly known as 'homebrew twang'? And the cause is not the yeast, or the age of the can, or chlorinated water, or your zodiac sign, but the dry ingredients. Well, thar ya go.


----------



## Gigantorus (17/2/16)

PB2 from Coopers said the mix for BE3 was:

500g Light Dry Malt
300g Dextrose
200g Maltodextrin


----------



## Gigantorus (18/2/16)

200grams of Maltodetrin will certainly give the brew a heavier consistency, as well as mouthfeel and head retention. 

I've been using maltodetrin for a year or more now, as I wanted a thicker brew (something that coated my mouth and retained the flavours better, which it does). 

The down side is that it may contribute to "beer farts" as it doesn't ferment out. Small price for a getting a more luxurious beer I say.


----------

